# Has anyone successfully challenged a parking ticket for loading dogs?



## Super Woofers (Oct 19, 2013)

Hi, I recently received a parking ticket whilst picking up a clients dog (despite parking in a marked parking bay where loading is allowed)

I have appealed and was told this does not constituent loading. I was wondering if anyone has successfully challenged this on the basis of commercial loading. I need to pick up and drop off dogs to run my business so if I don't take this to the next stage successfully, I am unsure how I can possibly run my business.

This is in London by the way, where all my dogs live in permit zones.

Any advice would be appreciated!!


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

I don't see why this isn't classed as loading! You are picking up business related 'items'. I would argue the toss!


----------



## Super Woofers (Oct 19, 2013)

Thanks! That's what I think too. They even have a photo of me returning to the vehicle and 'little Billy' is in my arms!!!! 

Hopefully someone can give me some legal jargon to ad to my appeal


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

I have successfully challenged every single parking ticket and won! However, its always been genuinely justified. For example, I once parked on a dropped kerb, but didn't realise I had because it was outside a brick wall. It wasn't someone's drive and I hadn't even noticed it was a dropped kerb as there were no white lines or markings or signs.

I just did some googling to find out that dropped kerbs should be marked as such. You need to do some research and use the information to argue your case. If you bamboozle them with jargon, they cant be bothered and give up!


----------



## BoredomBusters (Dec 8, 2011)

Yes, I know a dog walker in West London who did, she went all the way to court on one of them. She had originally been told she had 5 mins in loading bays and should have a note in her van window, which she complied with. Dogs are legally chattel, which makes them goods for the purposes of loading.

I only know her on twitter though - https://twitter.com/misstew


----------



## Super Woofers (Oct 19, 2013)

Thank you for your help!

I will definitely have to take it to the next formal stage.
I will also try the lady on twitter for advice


----------



## totallypets (Dec 30, 2011)

I too would dispute the ticket, most of the time they back down once they see that you are prepared to go all the way with it. When picking up/dropping off dogs I park on single or double yellow lines or in residents bays for and have been told by the local traffic wardens that I am permitted to do that for up to 5 minutes without receiving a ticket. Speak to your local wardens and see if it would be better for you to stop somewhere else for the purposes of picking up/dropping off dogs.

Good luck!


----------



## fierceabby (May 16, 2011)

You have to think outside the box to win legal arguments - like the legal chattel argument. Our babies in law are 'goods/property' as Boredom Busters says above. I'd personally go with that as your starting point. Let us know how you get on.


----------



## Super Woofers (Oct 19, 2013)

Thank you all for your help! I'll keep you posted.

Still to receive the Notice to Owner following my last appeal so once I've
Recvd that, I will formally appeal.


----------

